# Forum in English  > News  > Hi-Tech  >  An "Invisibility Cloak" For Sound

## Simple10

Cloaking an object in 3D sound. Like a submarine for instance.

http://news.duke.edu/2008/01/3dsoundcloak1.html

First microwave, now sound. Pretty soon a full Klingon/Romulan cloaking device.

----------


## Bloodbeard

At Philips, we are obsessed with Sound. So we hope our consumers can enjoy optimal sound playback with our products. You can configure your sound system for maximum impact with the following advice from the pros :Stick Out Tongue: lace your speakers equal distances from each other and from the listening area, roughly in the shape of an equilateral triangle. This improves the stereo effect and your sound experience in the centre of the room.Angle both the left and right speakers towards the area where you’ll be doing most of your listening. This gives you an even bigger ‘sweet spot’.Place your speakers at the same height, preferably in line with your ears. It’ll mean hearing more detail, especially at high frequencies.Where you position your speakers has an effect on bass performance. If you place speakers against a wall or in the corner of the room, you’ll experience extra bass but possibly with too much ‘boom’. Position them in the middle of the room and the bass will be less intense, but more precise.To stop your speakers from vibrating, place them on a flat, stable surface. Heavy furniture made of wood is best.

----------

